# What to think of Philippe De Monte,his skills are underated even if notorieous why?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ok, I will watch my syntax and typo will be judged like a fool(parenthesis).

Phillip De Monte has plenty of cameo appearance and two albums, he could be one of the sharpest knives in the drawer, he might be...

Let me show you two releases of his, my favorite:

Philippe De Monte: Missa Aspice Domine, done by Christ Church cathedral choral

This is one of the best Philippe de Monte from what I have heard so far, the voices are lovely, the sound is good overall, there are six motets(sweet).

Then there is the Supraphon Czech label release

Philippe de Monte music in Rudolphinian Prague done by symposium Musicum, like this one a bit the sound less appealing than the first afforded mention album, but there two gorgeous missa and 4 motets.

If you are looking for his songs, I would subject the Amorosi Pensieri album by ensemble cenquencento.

I wonder if his madrigals were published did not verify yet, he must have made some.

What available in the market for this master of polyphony, beside what i just mention?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The Hilliard recording is well worth hearing









And I just noticed that there are things by Gallicantus and by Huelgas Ensemble which I haven't heard but may well be successful.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

J’ai oublié de te souhaiter de joyeuses pâques.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> J'ai oublié de te souhaiter de joyeuses pâques.


Merci beaucoup, je vous souhaite un bon moment cérémonial, avec de la musique biensur, pourquoi pas une messe de pâque ou des chants grégorien.

Mandryka :tiphat:


----------

